# Brisingr



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2008)

Have you read the first two?

Will you read the third?

Personally, I'm looking forward to this one being released!

YouTube - Christopher Paolini - Brisingr Message to fans


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2008)

No Christopher Paolini fans on the PB?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 28, 2008)

I read the first two, and I will read the third one. His writing showed some rather amazing improvements from volume 1 to volume 2, and so I will be interested to see what he does in volume 3.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 28, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I read the first two, and I will read the third one. His writing showed some rather amazing improvements from volume 1 to volume 2, and so I will be interested to see what he does in volume 3.



Our whole family is waiting for the release. My kids call his books "literary crack".  They begged me for months to read the first two and when I finally gave in I was hooked after the 2nd chapter. His writing is by no means the best out there, but his story lines are imaginative and compelling, in my opinion.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 28, 2008)

I will read it, but his style will have to have improved alot for me to enjoy the writing. (As opposed to enjoying the story line)


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jul 29, 2008)

I will read it when it comes out. I am looking forward to it. I enjoyed Eldest more than Eragon.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 9, 2008)

Eleven days and counting.....


----------

